# Kent Meet up, before the winter



## Fader (Sep 7, 2012)

Based on the Tudor Park thread and as we were kind of hijacking it a litte.

Does anyone fancy a game in the Kent area one weekend or even week day in October.

Plenty of courses to choose, if we get enough for say a 3/4ball or more, choose a mutually agreeable venue and have a jolly boys/girls(especially the way I play) day out at course whilst meeting some like minded GM forumers.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm up for it, probably a weekday (not Fridays)


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'll come along with ChrisD. I'm fairly flexible as to when, weekday I can swing a day off, weekend is harder as I have to get permission from HID. 

I fancy Kingshill again or maybe we could get a deal to play Chart Hills. But really I'll happily play just about anywhere. 

Ash.


----------



## Fader (Sep 7, 2012)

Well thats a 4 ball then, dates anyone fancies doing and locations.

Never played Kingshill or Chart hills so happily do either. Or anywhere thats mutually agreeable, see if we can get a few more to.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 7, 2012)

my, you and Chris, thats 3 aint it?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 7, 2012)

Just had a look on CH website, they usually have four ball offers but not at the moment, so it's Â£65 quid each so that's out. 

Kingshill do midweek rates of Â£35 before 12, Â£27 after. 

I'm easy on dates but am on holiday the 14th-12st and playing Stoke Park (hopefully) on the 24th.


----------



## Fader (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh yeah thats 3! Had a blind moment.

Are Kingshill still doing the 4 ball for Â£80 offer, that'd be worth looking at.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 7, 2012)

Not that I could see, there four ball rate was showing at just four times the Â£37???


----------



## Fader (Sep 7, 2012)

Â£35 showing on website at Kingshill sounds good to me, ideas of dates say early october midweek sometime to get it nice and quiet on the course.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 7, 2012)

Wed 3rd?


----------



## Fader (Sep 7, 2012)

Fine with me, Wednesday the 3rd, shall book it off work now.

Now lets see if we can get a 4th person


----------



## RichardC (Sep 7, 2012)

Might be up for this, but need to confirm with work.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 8, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Might be up for this, but need to confirm with work.
		
Click to expand...

It would be fun to play with you again Richard


----------



## Fader (Sep 8, 2012)

Be good if everyone can make it, best make sure I stop shanking before then though!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 13, 2012)

It now looks as though we might be travelling to play in the pro am at Celtic Manor on the 2nd October, if that the case I would not be able to make this the next day. Will post as soon as I know.


----------



## RichardC (Sep 13, 2012)

chrisd said:



			It now looks as though we might be travelling to play in the pro am at Celtic Manor on the 2nd October, if that the case I would not be able to make this the next day. Will post as soon as I know.
		
Click to expand...

If you could please Chris, as I have just been given the OK from work


----------



## chrisd (Sep 14, 2012)

Sorry guys but the Pro am is confirmed and Mashley and I are invited. Neither of us can see being able to play the next day too and would rather pull out now to give you time to find replacements - really sorry!


----------



## Fader (Sep 14, 2012)

No worries thanks for the heads up, enjoy the pro -am, maybe re-arrange for another not so sunny day.


----------



## welshjim22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I might be up for this lads if i can ok it with wife, are you still looking for people?


----------



## RichardC (Sep 17, 2012)

welshjim22 said:



			I might be up for this lads if i can ok it with wife, are you still looking for people?
		
Click to expand...

Not for me now, as I have cancelled the days leave. Definitely up for re-arranging.


----------



## welshjim22 (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah i can't make it either now just been raped by specsavers for a lot more than they initially said.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 18, 2012)

welshjim22 said:



			Yeah i can't make it either now just been raped by specsavers for a lot more than they initially said.
		
Click to expand...


They saw you coming, which is more than you did, them!


----------



## Fader (Sep 18, 2012)

Think they saw me coming to, I've got to go Specsavers saturday morning and part with some hard earned cash myself as a result of last weeks eye test. 

Will have to re-arrange for another day but I'm sure we can get a meet up relatively soon agreeable to us all


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Sep 18, 2012)

I'l be up for a meet at some point, preferably a weekend


----------



## Sybez (Sep 23, 2012)

Room for another? Anyday is usually ok.... with enough notice!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 23, 2012)

Mine and Chris D's day out at Celtic Manor has been cancelled now so we're back free again for a meet up soon. 

We're in for the HFH day on the 15th so probably going to be in November now for me money wise.


----------



## Fader (Sep 23, 2012)

If you guys can come up with a date I'll be there can always arrange work around it.


----------



## RichardC (Sep 23, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			Mine and Chris D's day out at Celtic Manor has been cancelled now so we're back free again for a meet up soon. 

We're in for the HFH day on the 15th so probably going to be in November now for me money wise.
		
Click to expand...

See you both at Blackmoor then :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 23, 2012)

RichardC said:



			See you both at Blackmoor then :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Look forward to it Richard and I hope your back on track with your life now


----------

